# ADMIN-ister some help!



## DDDorian (Feb 9, 2007)

For some reason, the forum is picking and choosing when it is gonna put up my posts/threads and generally puts up a lot less than it rejects. It acts as if it's posting them but usually nothing happens. I haven't tried posting in the advanced form yet, if it matters. Is this happening to anyone else? And can we rely on you, oh Judas CHRIS-t (t inverted, of course) to help a brother out?


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> For some reason, the forum is picking and choosing when it is gonna put up my posts/threads and generally puts up a lot less than it rejects. It acts as if it's posting them but usually nothing happens. I haven't tried posting in the advanced form yet, if it matters. Is this happening to anyone else? And can we rely on you, oh Judas CHRIS-t (t inverted, of course) to help a brother out?



Try the following:

- Clear your browser cache
- Clear your cookies

What browser are you using? What kind of connection are you on?

If the AJAX posting (the quick reply) isn't updating the page, it's more than likely an issue with your browser not picking up the call to refresh. If you're using QR, you should see the small "working" graphic come up underneath the buttons when you click the Post Reply button.


----------

